# Palm oil in liquid soap



## AnnaMarie (Apr 7, 2015)

I've put myself on a crash course of liquid soapmaking this year  All was well until I started putting palm oil in my liquid soap (used a Catherine F. recipe). The results were a gloppy mess that I threw out. I decided I didn't like neutralizing, so I remade the recipe with zero lye excess. What I've noticed is the dilution seems to be messier with the palm oil- it doesn't dilute as well and these little foamy chunks are on top (excess fatty acids maybe????). Anyway, any thoughts or advice on Palm oil in liquid soap would be welcome
Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 8, 2015)

What percent palm oil did you use in your formulation?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Apr 8, 2015)

It is 9%


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 8, 2015)

A couple of years I made a bunch of single oil LS and one was 100% palm. It turned out fine but does not go clear, but did dilute fine. Do remember that not all ls dilutes at the same water percentage. When my ls dilutes but acquires a skin I add in more water. If I get several undissolved chunks I remove and dilute them in another pan of warm water.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you, Carolyn! No my soap is not clear for sure , but it doesn't matter for the purpose I have created it for. I read that Palm gives liquid soap "body" which sounded nice. Yes, I'm getting chunks with the palm oil, so I'll try your method

Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## Susie (Apr 10, 2015)

I love this forum!  I am always learning something new!


----------



## liquidsoaplady (May 13, 2015)

*Use Very Small Percentage of Palm Oil*

When I make shower gels, I add in a very small percentage of palm oil, it does give body and helps prevent thinning of the gel in hot summer months. I only use around 1 to 3 % due to the unsaponables in the oil. A high percentage will keep it cloudy. I don't use palm kernel except in my bath gels in the summer months, makes it difficult to produce a clear soap and doesn't really provide any real benefit as far as my soap formulations go, except for the shower gels.


----------



## rosche (Jun 25, 2015)

I recently made liquid soap with 20% palm oil. It turn out well.  Dilute easily and crystal clear! 

I add glycerin and sugar solution at trace.  I did that because I'm curious.

 If you want transparanet NaOH soap, you add solvent.  
So if using palm oil will cloud the LS,  I tried to add the solvent.  It works.  Beside it makes clear soap,  it also cooked faster.


----------



## liquidsoaplady (Jul 2, 2015)

That is good information, thanks for sharing! 




rosche said:


> I recently made liquid soap with 20% palm oil. It turn out well. Dilute easily and crystal clear!
> 
> I add glycerin and sugar solution at trace. I did that because I'm curious.
> 
> ...


----------

